# Need help finding this comic



## Anofire (Jan 25, 2012)

I forgot the name, But I remember out it was about.

It is a black and white comic, no color. so that should narrow it down.

It's about a gay boy who runs away from home with his best friend, because he doesn't want his parents to find out. He also has a little sister with a big mouth, thats part of the reason he runs away.

There first stop to going nowhere, is a gas station where they meet someone else that tags alone with there travels. His friend is a girl btw, and she calls her lesbian parents for some cash to get a motel. 

They keep traveling and eventually he winds up with someone and they happen to stop by a gay pride.

And that's all I remember, if you know the name of this comic, much appreciated


----------

